# Wireless on Centrino: iwconfig: no wireless extensions [solv

## neon_pipe

Here is the thing, I have a brand new HP DV1255 Laptop, with an 1.6 Centrino Processor, and I can't the wireless to function.

 I already saw some of the posts on the forum, and tried a few things (followed tutorials, emerged the ipw2200 about 30000 times, etc...), althought my problem seems to be diferent.

 Everyone that posted seemed to have no problem with finding out which wireless extension to use, but I can't figure out wich is mine, I have runned the "iwconfig" but have not had any luck, since all the connections that appear say "no wireless extension". I know the wireless works, because it works on windows, and I am also sure that it is the ipw2200 the module for my wireless, but I just get it to work.

Please... HELP!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Thank You.

P.S.: I installed Gentoo with the "genkernel", don't know if that matters.Last edited by neon_pipe on Fri Sep 30, 2005 11:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SaltyDog

I assume you do load the modules (modprobe ieee80211 & modprobe ipw2200).

I've have a problem with my centrino wireless not being initialized properly. The messages I get from dmesg are:

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.4

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: Unable to initialize device after 5 attempts.

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:04.0 failed with error -5

```

To get it to work I have to add 

```
pci=routeirq
```

 to my kernel command line. This has been a recent problem for me, since kernel-2.6.12 (I think). I never needed that kernel option before. I have no idea why I suddenly need it, but I hope it gets fixed soon.  :Smile: 

Well, I hope this helps. Good luck.

P.S. Remember you need to reboot after you add the kernel option to your grub or lilo configuration file.

----------

## neon_pipe

I loaded the modules ieee80211 and ipw2200, and I tried what you said, of writting in front of the kernel line in Grub (althought I don't know if it is in the right place), but it's the same   :Crying or Very sad: , not working.

 Anymore ideias?

----------

## SaltyDog

Well... how about you showing us a copy of dmesg. It might be a bit long, but it should help us figure out what is going on. Make sure you try to load the ipw2200 module first, before you get the output of dmesg.

----------

## neon_pipe

I think this is what your interested in,

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.0.3

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: no version for "ieee80211_get_crypto_ops" found: kernel tainted.

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.3-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:06.0 failed with error -5 
```

but anyway here is the hole "dmesg".

```
Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Thu Sep 15 21:26:01 Local time zone must be set--see zic

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 00000000000d0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001dee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001dee0000 - 000000001deec000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001deec000 - 000000001df00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001df00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffffc00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

478MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f7e30

On node 0 totalpages: 122592

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 118496 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 HP                                    ) @ 0x000f7e00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 HP     09B8     0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1dee76bb

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     09B8     0x06040000 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x1deebe8c

ACPI: HPET (v001 HP     09B8     0x06040000 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1deebf00

ACPI: MADT (v001 HP     09B8     0x06040000 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x1deebf38

ACPI: MADT (v001 HP     09B8     0x06040000 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1deebf92

ACPI: BOOT (v001 HP     09B8     0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1deebfd8

ACPI: SSDT (v001 HP     09B8     0x00000001 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x1dee7afe

ACPI: SSDT (v001 HP     09B8     0x00002000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x1dee76fb

ACPI: DSDT (v001 HP     09B8     0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: 2 duplicate APIC table ignored.

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: vga=792 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@60 pci=routeirq

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1596.377 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 480240k/490368k available (2266k kernel code, 9460k reserved, 585k data, 200k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3153.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=1576960)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

Total of 1 processors activated (3153.92 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1623k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9c2, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *4)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *4)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *3)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [H_EC] (gpe 29)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 6 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: Routing PCI interrupts for all devices because "pci=routeirq" specified

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.3[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.4[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xde880000, using 6144k, total 32576k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PSM1] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1818-0x181f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: FUJITSU MHU2100AT, ATA DISK drive

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GCA-4080N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 195371568 sectors (100030 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 > hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xe0100000

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001820

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001840

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[e0207000-e02077ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

libata version 1.11 loaded.

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [1241:1177] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hda4: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda4

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506008k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.0.3

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: no version for "ieee80211_get_crypto_ops" found: kernel tainted.

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.3-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:06.0 failed with error -5

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50805 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/alsa-kernel/pci/intel8x0m.c:978: Unable to initialize codec #0

Intel ICH Modem: probe of 0000:00:1f.6 failed with error -13

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xdefde800, 00:c0:9f:92:f7:40, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:09.0 [103c:3080]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 20

Socket status: 30000006

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:606: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x2

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:606: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x2

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:606: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x4

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:606: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x4

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:606: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x12

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:606: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x12

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:606: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x18

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:606: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x18

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:606: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x3a

eth0: link down

eth0: link down

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c03b6e20(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:606: codec_write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x32

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:620: codec_read 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x32

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:620: codec_read 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x32

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Generic   Model: STORAGE DEVICE    Rev: 0026

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Generic   Model: STORAGE DEVICE    Rev: 0026

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Generic   Model: STORAGE DEVICE    Rev: 0026

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [1241:1177] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Generic   Model: STORAGE DEVICE    Rev: 0026

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

 I hope it helps   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neon_pipe

hello?!

help please   :Crying or Very sad: 

thank you

----------

## SaltyDog

 *Quote:*   

> ipw2200: ipw-2.3-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2
> 
> ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE 

 

Hmm... Did you emerge the firmware?

```
emerge -uavt ipw2200-firmware
```

----------

## koshia

 *SaltyDog wrote:*   

> I assume you do load the modules (modprobe ieee80211 & modprobe ipw2200).
> 
> I've have a problem with my centrino wireless not being initialized properly. The messages I get from dmesg are:
> 
> To get it to work I have to add 
> ...

 

I am going no where in terms of getting my wifi to work as well.  I emerged ipw2200-firmware and when I typed iwconfig, i get no command found erro.  Tried modprobe ieee80211 and the ipw2200 and it saids no mod found.  I am stuck once again.

----------

## neon_pipe

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm... Did you emerge the firmware?
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -uavt ipw2200-firmware
> ...

 

Yes I did.

The iwconfig, sees the lo, eth0 and sit0 extensions, but says that none of them are wireless extensions.

Should I configure the kernel with some new options or something? (I used de default genkernel configuration)

----------

## neon_pipe

Help me please...

----------

## moowoo

 *neon_pipe wrote:*   

> Help me please...

 

try to downgrade to udev-058

----------

## neon_pipe

I am kind of a noob   :Confused:  , how do I do that?

----------

## a2gentoo

I have the same card in a dell latitude D600

I have to do the following as root

 *Quote:*   

> rmmod ipw2200
> 
> (wait a few seconds)
> 
> modprobe ipw2200
> ...

 

if there are no errors it works. if there is an error. simply repeat. It usually works on the second time. 

I am not sure why this works. It just does.

c

----------

## neon_pipe

I did what you said, but ...

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.3-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:06.0 failed with error -5

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.3-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:06.0 failed with error -5

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.3-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:06.0 failed with error -5
```

Why me?!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## neon_pipe

I don't really understand how it got to work, but it's working now.  :Laughing: 

I emerged udev and rebooted.

Thank you very much

----------

## thecooptoo

you are doing iwconfig as root ?

does iwlist scan do find anything ?

----------

## icantux

Neon,

Next time you ought to take these logical steps to see if everything's where it should be. Anycase, I'm writing this up with the hope this may help someone else that's searching through these forums.

First off, emerge ipw2200 and ipw2200-firmware. Once successfully emerged follow these steps:

Look into your /etc/init.d/ and see if you have a file called "net.eth1".  If not, then type this:

```

# cd /etc/init.d/

# cp net.lo net.eth1

```

then do this to start up wireless:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

```

---- this should be it. If it doesn't work, then read on...

... didn't start? Chekc to see if the ipw module is installed - check like this:

```

# lsmod | more

```

If "ipw2200" is not listed at all, then do:

```

# modprobe ipw2200

```

All this should get you going .... then to see if you have wireless check your iwconfig - like so:

```

# iwconfig

```

You should now have your 'puter telling you that eth1 is not associated etc... That should be it.

----------

## Phlogiston

but why does is dmesg tell him that it could not load the firmware? is the firmware needed? And what about this with a 2.6.14 kernel, they should have this drivers in the kernel, so what to do then? just load the module should be enough?

Thanks

----------

